# CM Cosmos S Black ops



## Animalpak (May 20, 2010)

holla back guys.

New summer new project .


I just got my new case, I will make a serious but not too much extreme modding. 

I want to dedicate the new incoming call of duty, the case will not be something shocking that will immediately think of the game, but simply *take inspiration*.

I plan to print the stickers that says, all the case painted in black (except a few pieces and interiors) and the rest will find out... 


I bought this case because you can mount a 3x120mm radiator without externally visible, the only one to offer this opportunity is the cosmos S (the only that i like ).

i proceed 'in these passages :

- air circulations improvements ( already started )
- preparation for painting ( already started )
- paint
- rebuild
- mount the components


I hope you guys like my idea and follow the worklog.















cut above and behind the grids to improve the air towards the radiator








First air circulation improvement






These parts will be painted today







Second air circulation improvement, now time for the DREMEL !


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 22, 2010)

Neat, keep it up.


----------



## boulard83 (May 22, 2010)

I had a Cosmos S and i really loved it !

Ill be waiting for more


----------

